# Rookie Pay Cuts May Explain Drop-off In NYPD Cadets



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*MURRAY WEISS and CYNTHIA FAGEN*
_New York Post_

_January 10, 2006_ -- The number of NYPD cadets sworn in yesterday was 25 percent below the department's target, a possible result of the new police contract that slashed the starting pay for rookies.

Mayor Bloomberg and Police Commissioner Ray Kelly admitted that the $15,000 reduction in starting pay, to $25,100, could dramatically affect future recruitment - and, eventually, the number of cops on the street.

This is the first class of cadets starting with $15,000 less pay than the class sworn in July 2005.

Only 1,121 cadets were sworn in yesterday at Brooklyn College. instead of the targeted 1,500.

"The commissioner and I are very worried about down the road. I don't think there is any question about that. It's not going to make it easier to recruit," Bloomberg said.

Last February, NYPD figures showed that a total of 28,457 people filed for the police exam, but this year, only 19,660 have filed to take the test next month.


----------



## Sports2398 (Nov 13, 2005)

How could one survive as a rookie cop in the city of New York on a $25,100 salarie??? That would probably just cover there rent for the year! Either you better room with another cop or two or have a wife/girlfriend that makes a good salarie. So I don't think they should be all that suprized at the drop in recruitment. Especially when you could go to Norfolk and make 90,000.

Just my 2cents. 

Stay safe out there :vcop:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

> Mayor Bloomberg and Police Commissioner Ray Kelly admitted that the $15,000 reduction in starting pay, to $25,100, could dramatically affect future recruitment - and, eventually, the number of cops on the street.


NO SHIT!


----------



## SGT_GRUNT_USMC (May 31, 2004)

25,000 a year? In NYC, the most expensive place to live in the country.You have got to be sh**ing me....WTF


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

That comes out to about $12 per hour, which is what they pay the night shift at the local McDonald's.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

$12.07 per hour, or $18.11 for OT. Holy snapping arseholes margaret!

8-O


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Can someone from NYPD tell me how the NYPD Patrolmans union would accept a contact with a provision like that?


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Can someone from NYPD tell me how the NYPD Patrolmans union would accept a contact with a provision like that?


"Screw the new guys" attitude.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Your kidding me Delta..
I thought the LE unions usually try to provide for rookies as well as those with time in? No???
If so, that really sucks. And it will end up hurting the vets of the dept. because you are NOT going to get a quality rookie paying them an Arbys salary in a city where they could get killed on any given Sunday... That is reprehensible.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

Also their academy is like a year long and then 2 yrs probation. F that PD, even though I have numerous relatives worling for NYPD.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Your kidding me Delta..
> I thought the LE unions usually try to provide for rookies as well as those with time in? No???


In theory, any labor union will seek comparable treatment for all its members. However, any major decision by a union, especially concerning wages & benefits, needs to be approved by the membership.

I can't see many union members voting to benefit people who aren't even union members yet, especially if the current members would benefit from denying the possibly-future members some benefit.


----------

